# Need Game Ideas!



## mandy (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I have received so many ideas for my husbands birthday menu that I thought you might be able to help me with some game ideas.  

I am planning 2 games that will just be passed out when people walk in and at the end when everyone starts to leave we can find a winner.  The first is I took his full name and printed out a list of all the anagrams that can be made from his name (over 400!!)...I'll just let everyone work on that all night...and the 2nd, I found movie quotes from movies that have won "Best Picture" since the year he was born...I think I picked 12...we will see if someone can guess all 12 or who comes closest.  

Most people will just want to sit around and talk but I figured these were fun to do without making everyone participate in something silly they may not like (charades)  so...do yall have any other ideas I might be able to use...something that can be passed out and done at their leisure??  

Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath (Jul 6, 2005)

Here's one I played when we had a couples' get together (I think there were about 100 total people)

As people walked in, a label sticker was stuck onto their back. It had the name of one half of a famous couple. Their job was to find their other half. They could only ask questions that could be answered with a simple "yes" or "no". It's a great icebreaker and everyone gets a bit silly.
Some couples we had:
Fred & Wilma Flintstone
Beauty & The Beast
George & Martha Washington
Goldie Hawn & Kurt Russell
Donny & Marie Osmond
and I ended up being Lucy (as in Lucy & Ricky Ricardo)


----------

